# New draw! Answer please!



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

So, I have been drawing this afternoon. I did use a photo reference, but I did not want it to draw it very realistic, that wasn't my goal, I just wanted to recreate an scene.

Now, I have an important question. Answer truthfully.



Spoiler












*What do you think he is thinking/feeling? When you look at him, are you able to perceive something?*

I need you people to be honest here :vs_closedeyes:



PS: Will try to get more contrast on it, It's like I'm afraid of getting it too dark ruining it, I'm sure that will get it to another level.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

He is thinking............of buying a new game..(lol)...well...it's like...something deep...like..like...he just needs a quick pause with life or society..rethink everything or maybe trying to push himself to think some positive ways...just be normal again...


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi said:


> So, I have been drawing this afternoon. I did use a photo reference, but I did not want it to draw it very realistic, that wasn't my goal, I just wanted to recreate an scene.
> 
> Now, I have an important question. Answer truthfully.
> 
> ...


He looks depressed and very vulnerable to me. Like he's totally disappointed. I hope that is what you were wanting to portray. 

Don't be afraid of the dark stuff....it adds so much to a picture. I think every body for some reason shy's away from shading dark at first. My first portraits all looked like white faced Geisha Girls. 

Your proportions are excellent. Your display of emotions are very good. You already know you need to work on the shading. I think you need to get some paper without lines too.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks to me like you just spoke his name and he is not entirely sure he wants to hear what you have to say.

Very well done!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

It's what I wanted to represent. A kind of insecurity, not exactly depressed but Terry got it with the word "Vulnerable". But, I'm not getting something I want. (Won't tell ya :vs_smirk: ) So I'll do it again, the face is the problem, the proportions and outlines and all that may be the same. Will use this to practice on contrast :wink:

Melody, maybe buying a new videogame is the solution jajajajaja XD

Terry, you are right. I do need to get paper without lines. I have some, but it's not a notebook, they are just some A4 papers we use with the printer and I do not find them confortable. I should buy it tomorrow :vs_karate:

Susan, now that I read again what you wrote, you may be getting just a bit of what I'm not being able to transmit, but let's wait until I do the next one 


Thank you all :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

FanKi said:


> It's what I wanted to represent. A kind of insecurity, not exactly depressed but Terry got it with the word "Vulnerable". But, I'm not getting something I want. (Won't tell ya :vs_smirk: ) So I'll do it again, the face is the problem, the proportions and outlines and all that may be the same. Will use this to practice on contrast :wink:
> 
> Melody, maybe buying a new videogame is the solution jajajajaja XD
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the next version. I've painted the same painting over and over again until I got it to the way I wanted it. In fact today I'm going to start the next version of my latest painting "Country Path".


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow, @FanKi , I think this piece speaks volumes. First, and foremost, hats off for showing such improvement in your drawing. You have really come a long way buddy. To be able to draw emotions is an amazing accomplishment. :vs_cool:

I think he is deep in his thoughts, maybe struggling with something. 

:rayof:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Thank you very much Leigh! :3

I worked a little in the shadowing today. Same piece, but wanted to practice with it ^^

Even that I did not get the biceps as I wanted to, but I liked it. I know I could never do something like this before ^^


----------

